# LENOVO G580 Quick Review



## jibin1991 (Sep 3, 2012)

*This is my first review.Sorry for my language and grammar.*

Well, I got this laptop last week .I was looking for another laptop with a better config (i made a post in the forum before)but due to several reasons my budget got cut and i decided to go on with another model with acceptable configurations.
I took this laptop from a near by shop. My budget was about 40k and the only other laptops available was the HP one with A8 processor and another envy sleek book and dell inspirons. Also i was looking for an i5 3rd gen so many were out of my budget or there weren't any with i5 3rd gen(eg : from ASUS  )
I know i cant seriously game or render on this laps so i decided to get a basic laptop( I have a 3 year old desktop AMD phenom II x4 940be+8gbram+gtx 260 core 216 which i can use for gaming).


So here we go

*i1145.photobucket.com/albums/o517/Jibi1991/new/7a4fd8f6.jpg

*Specifications*
Intel® Core™ i5-3210M @ 2.5ghz
8GB DDR3 Ram
500GB HDD @5400rpm
Integrated HD Graphics 4000
Tray-loading Dvd writer
0.3 Mp webcam

*Pros and Cons*

+i5 3rd gen processor
+Much less heat and almost zero noise
+Decent display and viewing angles
+Good sound
+Great battery backup

-All plastic body and fingerprint magnet
-Response issues with touchpad
-It can play games in low-mid settings..but a dedicated GPU would be nice 

**will update the list soon.

*Design*
It has a dimension of 376 x 245 x 34.3mm and weighs about 2.2kg(according to lenovo website maybe without battery).Body is made entirely of scratch resistant plastic and looks wise i must say its an average product the Z580 @48k back at the shop looked awesome.

*i1145.photobucket.com/albums/o517/Jibi1991/new/766f5df0.jpg

Glossiness...everywhere you look  on the bright side i dont need a mirror anymore  


*i1145.photobucket.com/albums/o517/Jibi1991/new/8f50faa4.jpg

In the left we have 2 usb 3.0 ports,HDMI ,RJ 45,VGA ,fan vent and the lock slot

*i1145.photobucket.com/albums/o517/Jibi1991/new/3065d42d.jpg

In the front we have notification lights for power, battery and caps lock which i find very small and very hard to notice.

*i1145.photobucket.com/albums/o517/Jibi1991/new/e90f1a85.jpg

Also the card reader slot on the far right side.Below lays one of the two speaker grills. one good thing about the G580 is its sound output . Its much better than other laptops without JBL or BEATS Audio certification. 

*i1145.photobucket.com/albums/o517/Jibi1991/new/2dbb74db.jpg

On the right side we have a DVD writer and a USB 2.0 port the power jack.

*i1145.photobucket.com/albums/o517/Jibi1991/new/1e646d91.jpg

G580 uses inbuilt microphones and that's why i guess there's only a microphone jack.

*i1145.photobucket.com/albums/o517/Jibi1991/new/b6bec2c9.jpg

Keyboard layout is good enough. Keys have some sort of rounded design and was comfortable for typing

*i1145.photobucket.com/albums/o517/Jibi1991/new/1a57e9ea.jpg

Here's the power on button and One Key Rescue button which can be used in case of boot failure.

*i1145.photobucket.com/albums/o517/Jibi1991/new/2952a0c9.jpg

The touch pad on one of my concerns. I am experiencing a little bit of trouble with scrolling up and down .Its also a bit unresponsive sometimes. I am not sure is this a general problem. Anyone using the G580 please comment

*i1145.photobucket.com/albums/o517/Jibi1991/new/0862ad9d.jpg
The arrow keys -bigger and easier for general use.

Oh and i forgot to mention the freebies I got with this.

*i1145.photobucket.com/albums/o517/Jibi1991/new/3b876e7b.jpg

Lenovo c1530 2.1 speakers and a headphone can be viewed in the above picture.

also got some freebies(That was the shops offer).Well here's the total  list

*i1145.photobucket.com/albums/o517/Jibi1991/new/960613aa.jpg
-a wired mouse
-Keyboard protector
-Another Headset
-Screen cleaner
-Usb 2.0 Hub
-MIni Vaccum cleaner
-Multicard reader
- Sunglass (999 rs they say  )
- and off course  the laptop bag

Here's the WEI and CpuZ screenshots.

*i1145.photobucket.com/albums/o517/Jibi1991/a0b03752.jpg

*i1145.photobucket.com/albums/o517/Jibi1991/380284cc.jpg

*i1145.photobucket.com/albums/o517/Jibi1991/60f593ee.jpg

I haven't played many games just fifa,nfs run and crysis. In which crysis and fifa can be played in high settings and NFS Run in medium-low settings.

*i1145.photobucket.com/albums/o517/Jibi1991/5db71b72.jpg

Thanks for reading through all these about and i am happy to answer if there's any questions.


----------



## hp_or_lenovo (Sep 3, 2012)

very nice review, a very fine laptop for its price, amazingly its WEI index also greater than 2005ax's (5.7)
and i see a load of freebies too, congratz!!
thanks for the review.


----------



## duke123 (Sep 3, 2012)

G6 2005AX WEI also comparing WEI is absurd...

*img152.imageshack.us/img152/9125/weia.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice review 

How much you got it for ?


----------



## jibin1991 (Sep 3, 2012)

@hp_or_lenovo
thanks

@duke123
right.
I had a bad experience with HP in the past thats why i haven't bought an HP laptop. Heard those issues are solved in current Hp laps in the market. I was planning to buy the new Dv6  series but was outta budget 

@dashing.sujay

Thanks for the comment.
Got it for 36000 including vat
added 4Gb ram for rs1600


----------



## Jripper (Sep 5, 2012)

One question. What resolution are you running the games at? 1280X1024?


----------



## jibin1991 (Sep 6, 2012)

@ Jripper

1366x768


----------



## dsmarty (Oct 7, 2012)

I saw some complains saying that the battery of this laptop is shaky. Is it really so?


----------



## jibin1991 (Oct 9, 2012)

No problems with the battery for me. Everything's fine till now.


----------



## ArunStephen (Oct 10, 2012)

jibin1991 said:


> No problems with the battery for me. Everything's fine till now.



I got the G580 last week,
Specifications
Intel® Core™ 3rd gen i3
4GB DDR3 Ram
500GB HDD @5400rpm
Integrated HD Graphics 4000 + GeForce 610M 1GB
Tray-loading Dvd writer
0.3 Mp webcam

Gotta say it is good value for money.
The battery is shakey (hope it does not become an issue)
Super quiet, good speakers.


----------



## satishrk (Oct 18, 2012)

Even, I went & bought a G580 from SharafDG, Dubai. with following specs;
•	 3rd generation Intel® Core™ *i7 processor*
•	 Windows® 7 Home Basic
•	 15.6” HD screen (1366x768), 16:9 widescreen
•	 Up to NVIDIA® GeForce® GT630 2GB graphics
•	 6GB DDR3 memory, 
•	 640 GB HDD storage
•	 Integrated Bluetooth® 1 & 802.11n Wi-Fi and WiMAX2 connectivity
•	 Integrated DVD reader/writer drive
•	 USB2.0, USB3.0 connectors & 2in1 card reader
•	 Integrated 0.3M (720p HD) webcam
•	 Stereo speakers
•	 HD graphics support and HDMI output

*At AED 2,699/- the model looks awesome.. hope, it works well too.*




jibin1991 said:


> No problems with the battery for me. Everything's fine till now.


----------



## dsmarty (Oct 19, 2012)

jibin1991 said:


> No problems with the battery for me. Everything's fine till now.




Can you please PM me your Gmail or yahoo id. Any any ID where I can chat with you please?
I need some info about this lappy.


----------



## 101gamzer (Oct 19, 2012)

@OP(Reviewer) Good review and Good laptop


----------



## jibin1991 (Oct 19, 2012)

ArunStephen said:


> I got the G580 last week,
> Specifications
> Intel® Core™ 3rd gen i3
> 4GB DDR3 Ram
> ...



Thanks for the reply.Well many are complaining about the battery shakiness .until now i have no problems.



satishrk said:


> Even, I went & bought a G580 from SharafDG, Dubai. with following specs;
> •	 3rd generation Intel® Core™ *i7 processor*
> •	 Windows® 7 Home Basic
> •	 15.6” HD screen (1366x768), 16:9 widescreen
> ...



Hey,congrats n thankz for the reply




dsmarty said:


> Can you please PM me your Gmail or yahoo id. Any any ID where I can chat with you please?
> I need some info about this lappy.





mail id pm'd.check



101gamzer said:


> @OP(Reviewer) Good review and Good laptop



thanks 101gamzer


----------



## Naxal (Nov 3, 2012)

I am also interested in this laptop.

Confused between this one and that HP AMD A8 based model.

Mind you, I am not a pro gamer, rather occasional type but I will edit video and process images often along with a lot of office based apps and virtualization.

Confused


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 3, 2012)

^Then A8 is not for you, as your usage in CPU intensive, in which i5 wholly beats A8.


----------

